

Buckets: CMS built on Node.js and MongoDB - HeinZawHtet
http://buckets.io

======
thecodemonkey
Is a NoSQL data store really a good strategy for a CMS system? I'd love to see
some pros and cons.

~~~
jasondc
In my experience building two very large CMS systems, it's been a perfect use
case. Specifically, when you look at the variety of fields for a given article
(say one article has a chart, another has an executive profile, etc).

------
qhoc
Nice idea but "why"? Nobody is really complaining about Wordpress or Medium

------
thoughtpalette
Would be great to see some screen shots of the admin interface.

~~~
noussh
you can find the screenshots here.
[https://assembly.com/buckets/posts/buckets-preview-custom-
fi...](https://assembly.com/buckets/posts/buckets-preview-custom-fields-
extensions-and-next-steps)

~~~
thoughtpalette
Looks amazing! Thanks!

------
lesiki
That is a very pretty landing page.

------
collyw
Mongo and Node. Must be good.

